# March Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!



## Joe Blow (25 February 2009)

With only a few trading days left in February it's time to start thinking about your entry for the March stock tipping competition! 

The competition leader this month is bigdog, who chose *OGC*, which has achieved a solid 77.27% return so far during February. So_Cynical is currently in second place with *PPX* and is sitting on a very respectable 69.32% gain. Rounding out the top three this month is Bushman whose pick *NGF* has gone on to see a price increase of 40.91% during February so far. These returns were based on yesterday's close.

The March competition sees the introduction of a new competition sponsor, Stator-AFM! 

For those unfamiliar with their flagship product, Stator-AFM is portfolio management software designed to give you total control over all your trading activities. Stator enables you to measure and understand every aspect of your financial returns. If you are a casual investor or serious trader, Stator is essential portfolio management software for anyone with exposure to the financial markets. From risk management to tax planning, Stator has it all. Be sure to pay them a visit and see how it can benefit you!

*A quick recap of the rules for those not familiar with them:

1. You MUST have at least a minimum of 10 posts AND an average of at least 0.30 posts per day to enter. You can see your posts per day average by clicking on your user name and viewing your public profile... your average is displayed right next to your 'total posts'.

2. Each entrant may choose one ASX listed stock. Options, warrants and deferred settlement shares are not permitted. 

3. Stocks with a price of less than $0.01 are ineligible for the competition, as are stocks that are currently suspended from trading.

4. The winner is the entrant whose selected stock performs the best in percentage terms between March 1 and March 31.

5. The maximum number of entrants in the competition is 100.*

The winner will receive a year's subscription to their choice of either AFR Smart Investor, Money or Your Trading Edge magazine... *OR* a $75 gift voucher to be spent at the ASF Investment Shop (or $50 cash if you prefer). The second placegetter will receive the runner up prize of $25 cash.

You have until midnight on Saturday February 28 to enter.

*Those who qualify, please post your entries in this thread.* Remember, once you have selected your stock, you CANNOT change it for any reason. Also, you must be qualified *when you enter*. 

Every month we have some members who do not qualify for the competition but enter anyway. If someone who has selected a stock hasn't yet qualified for the competition, their stock is officially up for grabs! Just mention it when you post your entry.

Best of luck to all entrants!


----------



## Sean K (25 February 2009)

The dart miraculously landed on AZM again Joe.


----------



## jonnycage (25 February 2009)

hi joe

now that customers has started there bull run, its time for me to put
the kiss of death back on Avexa AVX please

jonny


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (25 February 2009)

TZL please.


----------



## Ashsaege (25 February 2009)

MPO thanks Joe


----------



## explod (25 February 2009)

RNG thanks Joe


----------



## nunthewiser (25 February 2009)

yawn.............. same ole same ole

BDM thanks joe 

one day it will fly away


----------



## spooly74 (25 February 2009)

INL thanks Joe.


----------



## tigerboi (25 February 2009)

HEG thanks joe...TB


----------



## GumbyLearner (25 February 2009)

TRY please Joe


----------



## Knobby22 (25 February 2009)

CFU thanks.


----------



## Gundini (25 February 2009)

HEA thanks Joe...


----------



## TheAbyss (25 February 2009)

AOE for the last of the consolidation targets.


----------



## jonojpsg (25 February 2009)

NDO thanks Joe - resumption of production should see some positive moves.


----------



## doogie_goes_off (25 February 2009)

CSE thanks Joe, riding it to the bottom!


----------



## Agentm (25 February 2009)

adi thnx


----------



## kgee (25 February 2009)

ggg thanks joe


----------



## Go Nuke (25 February 2009)

I'll take *AWE* please Joe.


----------



## drillinto (25 February 2009)

AGO: Atlas Iron Limited


----------



## Lucky_Country (25 February 2009)

BAU please !!!


----------



## 2BAD4U (25 February 2009)

FML again thanks Joe.


----------



## Dowdy (25 February 2009)

awb


----------



## beerwm (25 February 2009)

CTP again please Joe.


----------



## grace (25 February 2009)

KAR thanks Joe.  I'm punting on something I don't hold which is a first.


----------



## Trader Paul (26 February 2009)

Hi Joe,

Let's saddle up NWE for next month's race ..... 

Many thanks.

have a great day

  paul



=====


----------



## bigdog (26 February 2009)

SDG: SUNLAND GROUP LIMITED thanks Joe


----------



## moses (26 February 2009)

WHC please thanks


----------



## alf_ber (26 February 2009)

my favorite is CNX - thanx joe


----------



## Muschu (26 February 2009)

LGL please JOe


----------



## Family_Guy (26 February 2009)

Well, since i bought this at 60c a week ago, i guess i'll HOPE that AIO comes good for me. Lock in AIO thanks Joe.


----------



## white_goodman (26 February 2009)

RHG please


----------



## kenny (26 February 2009)

SBM thanks.

Cheers,

Kenny


----------



## nulla nulla (26 February 2009)

I'll take *MOF* please Joe. By Monday it will probably be down to *$0.10 *and hopefully it will improve on that through March 2009.


----------



## son of baglimit (26 February 2009)

NMS


----------



## trillionaire#1 (26 February 2009)

FRS  thanks Joe, i can feel an uptrend in my water


----------



## Mofra (26 February 2009)

Boom or bust: OZL for me thanks


----------



## mexican (26 February 2009)

LNC, thanks Joe.


----------



## Miner (26 February 2009)

PRU  for me Joe 

Thanks


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (26 February 2009)

MOS please Joe, the last shall be first.... etc.etc.in March

gg


----------



## inenigma (27 February 2009)

If at all possible, I would like to choose RMS.  Thanks Joe.


----------



## johenmo (27 February 2009)

CSL please


----------



## guntherg (27 February 2009)

WEC please


----------



## rainbowwizard (27 February 2009)

BBI please


----------



## Punisher (27 February 2009)

IPL thanks.


----------



## Real1ty (27 February 2009)

FAR for me please


----------



## YELNATS (27 February 2009)

AWB thanks


----------



## YELNATS (27 February 2009)

YELNATS said:


> AWB thanks




Notice AWB is taken already, can I change to BKN, thanks Joe.


----------



## noirua (27 February 2009)

FLX please, thanks Joe.


----------



## JTLP (27 February 2009)

Well i'm zi biggest failure at this so...

CFE

thanks Joe


----------



## Bushman (27 February 2009)

POL please


----------



## roofa (27 February 2009)

MCC thanx.


----------



## rub92me (27 February 2009)

CQT please


----------



## AussiePaul72 (27 February 2009)

ABP Thanks Joe! Good luck to all


----------



## pan (28 February 2009)

ggp thanks


----------



## Green08 (28 February 2009)

Hi Joe, May I have MPA thank you


----------



## psychic (28 February 2009)

BLY thanks


----------



## So_Cynical (28 February 2009)

*PFL* - Patties Foods Ltd

Cut its interim divi by 20% on Friday and as a result got sold down, so good 
for a low entry come Monday and a bounce into the Month....great low cost 
brands with health market share.

Thanks Joe.


----------



## seasprite (28 February 2009)

AZZ :bier: thanks Joe


----------



## xjo (28 February 2009)

G'day all,
has been a while since I have posted, as I have been busy with other activities but DYE would be my choice.

cheers


----------



## sam76 (28 February 2009)

I'll take avh again please

if that's gone i'll go red

cheers


----------



## Wysiwyg (28 February 2009)

CRE thankyou


----------



## ZzzzDad (1 March 2009)

*AGY* please.


----------

